# Removing moles at home



## Valerie62 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a couple of moles I want to remove - not on my face but arm and stomach and also one or two on my back. Doc says they are cosmetic and would cost me hundreds to remove. I just hate the look of them. One is growing hair from it - YUCK!

I've looked at various mole removing products but don't have a clue which one works. Any recommendations?


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Oct 23, 2007)

I honestly would not try to attempt something like that at home. You can create infections and loads of other stuff. I would wait until you do have enough money to get them removed professionally


----------



## Kathy (Oct 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I honestly would not try to attempt something like that at home. You can create infections and loads of other stuff. I would wait until you do have enough money to get them removed professionally I agree! IF you have insurance and your Dr. would bill them as doing a biopsy to check for skin cancer you wouldn't have to pay or not nearly as much!


----------



## Intobeauty (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi, I am new here and I guess I was one of those "bad" people who bought a mole removing kit at home. My nurse told me about it first and said as long as the doctor doesn't think it's cancer, it's safe to use. I heard from other forums that itworkspaste was what others were using and I saw no reported infections. I also went on ebay to see the feedback of it and overall it was good. There was one person who said they didn't get enough product, but I asked the seller who said they send out more if it dried up or they didn't get enough as stated in the ad. Anyway, the one I bought from the site worked really well. I had no problems. My moles are gone and I've used it 3 other times since.


----------



## bratticus (Oct 23, 2007)

I've heard good things about bloodroot paste. It's expensive though.


----------



## Valerie62 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi there - I appreciate all your responses! I did ask the doc about insurance .... said they would not cover these particular ones - I don't know why he won't turn them in but no luck. They are just benign ones. I have used blood root paste before on animals and would not use that - especially after stuff I've read about it - leaves BIG holes. I did go to the itworkspaste site, read the reviews, looked at pics (and btw - the blood root info there is enough to make me not want to use it ever ... yikes). I'm going to try the itworks stuff and will let you guys know how it went.

Intobeauty - I forgot to ask you - did it burn, leave big holes or scars when you used the itworkspaste stuff?


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 4, 2007)

interesting...


----------



## Intobeauty (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bratticus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard good things about bloodroot paste. It's expensive though. Actually, I don't think bloodroot is expensive at all, BUT My friend used it on a back wound and it was a nightmare. I told her about the itworkspaste and so far it's working fine.


----------



## POSITIVIBE (Nov 9, 2007)

I've never tried removing my moles at home. Although my moles aren't that big, I got them removed by lasering them off. I went to a skin care professional and they lasered it off for me. Hurt like a b though.


----------



## Intobeauty (Nov 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Valerie62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a couple of moles I want to remove - not on my face but arm and stomach and also one or two on my back. Doc says they are cosmetic and would cost me hundreds to remove. I just hate the look of them. One is growing hair from it - YUCK!
I've looked at various mole removing products but don't have a clue which one works. Any recommendations?

I have given it to 4 of my friends and it's working great on all of them!


----------



## Intobeauty (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Valerie62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi there - I appreciate all your responses! I did ask the doc about insurance .... said they would not cover these particular ones - I don't know why he won't turn them in but no luck. They are just benign ones. I have used blood root paste before on animals and would not use that - especially after stuff I've read about it - leaves BIG holes. I did go to the itworkspaste site, read the reviews, looked at pics (and btw - the blood root info there is enough to make me not want to use it ever ... yikes). I'm going to try the itworks stuff and will let you guys know how it went.
Intobeauty - I forgot to ask you - did it burn, leave big holes or scars when you used the itworkspaste stuff?

It stung a tiny bit for about 2 seconds, No holes




yikes that would be horrible. And, at first it looked like I was going to get a scar, but as I used the emuscar cream, it's now totally level with my skin and blends right in. Great stuff!


----------



## Valerie62 (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Intobeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It stung a tiny bit for about 2 seconds, No holes



yikes that would be horrible. And, at first it looked like I was going to get a scar, but as I used the emuscar cream, it's now totally level with my skin and blends right in. Great stuff! Okay - I ordered a kit of this and received it Saturday. I'm a little nervous to try it but will do it this week and let you all know.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, I really wouldn't do that!

It sounds really dangerous! And if your moles are anything other than tiny, you may require stitches for it to heal properly!


----------



## Valerie62 (Nov 12, 2007)

Too late - I just used a dab on one of my moles. It stung for a second - I waited 20 minutes and washed it off like the directions say. It is black - like it is cauterized ... will keep you posted on the results. The mole isn't huge - maybe like a bit smaller than a pencil eraser size.


----------



## Nox (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm. I've read this thread several times, and each time the thought of at-home mole removal sounds more and more attractive. I've got this one big black one on my back that just keeps getting bigger everyday and I wanna do something about it. I should have taken up my mom's offer to have that removed as a kid, but I always brushed it off. Hmph. I gotta Google search some reviews on this.


----------



## Intobeauty (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm. I've read this thread several times, and each time the thought of at-home mole removal sounds more and more attractive. I've got this one big black one on my back that just keeps getting bigger everyday and I wanna do something about it. I should have taken up my mom's offer to have that removed as a kid, but I always brushed it off. Hmph. I gotta Google search some reviews on this. Yeah, I am so glad we did this instead. The plastic surgeon totally screwed up on my moms face when he removed a mole. The stiches were so huge it left a huge scar. This was much better and unless the doc thinks it's cancer, I would prefer to do it at home myself.

It's becoming more and more popular to do it at home, just make sure to check with your MD first to make sure it's cosmetic and nothing more serious (if you have any doubt)


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Valerie62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi there - I appreciate all your responses! I did ask the doc about insurance .... said they would not cover these particular ones - I don't know why he won't turn them in but no luck. They are just benign ones. I have used blood root paste before on animals and would not use that - especially after stuff I've read about it - leaves BIG holes. I did go to the itworkspaste site, read the reviews, looked at pics (and btw - the blood root info there is enough to make me not want to use it ever ... yikes). I'm going to try the itworks stuff and will let you guys know how it went.
Intobeauty - I forgot to ask you - did it burn, leave big holes or scars when you used the itworkspaste stuff?

just wondering ...why would you use this on an animal?


----------



## Valerie62 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi - I used the blood root paste on a pony with a sarcoid. While it did remove the sarcoid, the weeks in between were really gross - nothing I would want on me!


----------



## Nox (Nov 13, 2007)

Omg, that blood root paste sounds horrific. I'm gonna go Google it.


----------



## Intobeauty (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg, that blood root paste sounds horrific. I'm gonna go Google it. The bloodroot paste is really good if you have cancer. It will hunt cancer out. But, if you don't and are just using it on a mole, it can make a big scar and bigger wound.
The itworkspaste has NO bloodroot and that's why I use it for this.


----------



## Intobeauty (Mar 1, 2008)

Valerie, How did your moles turn out from the itworkspaste?


----------



## Valerie62 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just a follow up - I had really good luck with the itworkspaste. The mole fell off and the spot healed up nicely. I'm really happy with it. Just wanted to let you all know how well it worked.

I wanted to give an update on the itworkspaste that I used. The mole fell off in a couple of weeks and healed up nicely. I'm really happy with the results. Just figured I'd let you all know.

(sorry about the double post) I didn't see it show up the first time




)


----------



## Intobeauty (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Valerie62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just a follow up - I had really good luck with the itworkspaste. The mole fell off and the spot healed up nicely. I'm really happy with it. Just wanted to let you all know how well it worked.
I wanted to give an update on the itworkspaste that I used. The mole fell off in a couple of weeks and healed up nicely. I'm really happy with the results. Just figured I'd let you all know.

(sorry about the double post) I didn't see it show up the first time



)

They have a new tinted sunscreen you can apply to help cover it up while it's healing. Did you get that too?


----------



## love2482 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm happy it worked out for you.


----------



## Valerie62 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey into beauty - I haven't tried the tinted sunscreen - but I'd sure like to .... everyone tells me to use sunscreen and I never do - mostly because I have acne prone skin but something that hides red marks and helps prevent wrinkles and sun damage sounds pretty good. I'll have to ask them about it being good for acne prone skin ....


----------



## Intobeauty (Mar 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Valerie62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey into beauty - I haven't tried the tinted sunscreen - but I'd sure like to .... everyone tells me to use sunscreen and I never do - mostly because I have acne prone skin but something that hides red marks and helps prevent wrinkles and sun damage sounds pretty good. I'll have to ask them about it being good for acne prone skin .... You don't use sunscreen? I use it everyday and the tinted one makes it so I don't need makeup



If you try it, let me know if you break out or not.


----------



## Valerie62 (Mar 12, 2008)

Will do - I may give it a try especially with summer coming. I've never seen a tinted sunscreen before so I hope it works well for me. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Intobeauty (Mar 13, 2008)

the tinted sunscreen is perfect for me. Just before I run out of the house, I put it on and I don't need any other makeup.


----------



## Intobeauty (Apr 23, 2008)

Love2482

I looked at your myspace. Do you still live in Texas? I am thinking of moving there and wondered how the summers are. I heard they are HOT!


----------



## MichelleRichard (Oct 10, 2008)

My mom had used DermaTend and the effect of it was similar to the experience you had, It took just 3 days for the moles to fall off... They also had some special offers and it did excellent work...


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 11, 2008)

Geez... It horrifies me the kits that are available to the general public. This is incredibly dangerous and shouldn't be done at home, kits like these should be removed off the market and left to professionals who know what they are doing.


----------



## systomic26 (Oct 15, 2008)

moles are tricky things I wouldn't risk doing it at home


----------



## moccah (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to sooo hide this thread

My sister has a mole she wants to have removed and if she reads this she will go out and buy everything thats on here even the blood stuff....

SHe's crazy about the mole...she even tried to scratch it off once:S


----------



## Intobeauty (Aug 3, 2009)

I hate to scare you guys...but with the way insurances are cutting down...my mother in law got turned down from her doctor because her insurance wouldn't cover the removal of 7 moles that the doctor didn't feel were cancerous. So, although everyone should speak with their doctor first, don't be suprised if you end up paying hundreds for removal if they are not cancerous.


----------



## Kasha (Aug 4, 2009)

I got rid of a mole using apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Intobeauty (Aug 6, 2009)

apple cider vinegar? How often did you have to apply and how long did it take. Can I see a photo of how it worked? I love to hear natural methods...good for you!


----------



## Mari63 (Aug 6, 2009)

You all are crazy to do this at home...

I have 6 doctors in my family...not any are skin doc's. but even so ... there is too much risk and skin cancer out there to mess with this stuff yourself.

I do have a friend that lost her daughter at age 21 to a mole turning cancerous on her leg. The school nurse actually scraped it alittle and it spread the cancer into her lymph nodes. The University was actually sued for it and now there is a memorial on campus about her daughter. THE MORAL OF THIS TRUE STORY IS: DO NOT TOUCH YOUR MOLES, GO LET THE DOCTOR TAKE CARE OF IT FOR YOU.


----------



## Intobeauty (Aug 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Mari63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You all are crazy to do this at home... I have 6 doctors in my family...not any are skin doc's. but even so ... there is too much risk and skin cancer out there to mess with this stuff yourself.

I do have a friend that lost her daughter at age 21 to a mole turning cancerous on her leg. The school nurse actually scraped it alittle and it spread the cancer into her lymph nodes. The University was actually sued for it and now there is a memorial on campus about her daughter. THE MORAL OF THIS TRUE STORY IS: DO NOT TOUCH YOUR MOLES, GO LET THE DOCTOR TAKE CARE OF IT FOR YOU.

Moles should always be looked at, I agree...but unfortunately even the doctor made a mistake twice when they said edges were clear of cancer. It was an old indian native remedy that I used to rid of it finally...so it's best to see your doctor AND do your homework! After all, nobody cares about you like you do!


----------



## Chimeracc (Aug 10, 2009)

Having Mole is a Normal Thing Every one has it.

So I think you should not take it seriously

Even people have lot of mole in their faces.


----------



## Kasha (Aug 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Intobeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif apple cider vinegar? How often did you have to apply and how long did it take. Can I see a photo of how it worked? I love to hear natural methods...good for you! All you do is soak a tiny piece of cotton in ACV, place it on the mole, and put a bandaid on it overnight. You should put a moisturizer like Vaseline around the mole to protect the skin. The surrounding skin will probably still become irritated, however.After three nights the mole turned black and peeled off. It might take longer for the mole to turn black and peel off though.

There is also the possibility of the mole reappearing but mine seems to have disappeared for good.

Sorry I don't have pics.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahh i looked up bloodroot paste and that stuff seems harsh!


----------



## Drew_At_MoorSpa (Aug 17, 2009)

when I was younger I had a small mole on my hip that used to grow one black hair (I hated it and would remove the hair but it would just keep coming back) after a while I got a pair of scissors squeezed the flesh and cut suffice to say it bleed a lot when it healed the hair came back any way not learning from my mistake I did it a few more times now I have an unattractive scar and a bit of light brown on my hip

the only advice I can give is donâ€™t do what I did, the mole is pretty much gone but at a larger cost of a not nice looking scar


----------



## Intobeauty (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, cutting a mole out is NOT a good idea. My sister had a mole cut out by a surgeon and she got another one, cancerous real close to it...some say if you get cut on, it can increase your risk for spreading.


----------



## Camden Lennox (Sep 17, 2009)

No, no, no. You have to talk to your doctor about your moles. There is NO way to remove them yourself.


----------



## Intobeauty (Nov 14, 2009)

My sister has a wart. She hasn't tried applecider vinegar, but the itworkspaste did the trick. She applied it once, waited 20 minutes, then applied one more time. The trick was to prep the area well first so the paste penetrated she said.


----------



## nack.josef (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't have any idea about moles treatment. I would like to advice that you should go with doctor's advice. It will prevent you from side effects.


----------



## honeymomo (Jan 5, 2010)

Woah, one of you girls should post a video on how to remove a mole at home. haha Gross, but it could benefit some. haha


----------

